# Do these odd symptoms sound familiar to anyone?



## Turner08 (Dec 7, 2010)

Chronic hives (trunk,inside thighs), Swollen lips/tongue, SEVERE Vertigo - out of the blue and brings him to his knees - but it never happens while he's seated (i.e. driving in the car) Painful knots forming on the soles of his feet from cold intolerance (stepping on the cold tile kitchen floor), Vision changes, Fatigue/absolutely worn out feeling, weight gain, 15-20 blisters on legs that looked like spider bites- took forever to heal and left scars, and the latest being tightness of the chest/feeling something was very wrong, the doc's said it was a panic attack and treated him accordingly..he's had a few episodes lately but he's been able to calm himself out of them a bit more easily now.

Seeking help for my dads odd symptoms. Wondering if they could be associated w/ autoimmune thyroiditis (Hashi's?). I'm new at this but please chime in if something/anything sounds familiar to you.. looking for answers as the symptoms can be all over the board and the newest symptoms seem to be worst than the last for him. TIA


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

Some of the symptoms sound like hypothyroidism, and others like an auto-immune response.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

He might need to go to another doctor. Some symptoms sound like Hypo/Hashi, some anxiety and others sound like they are from some other health source. Some sound serious like Swollen lips/tongue which sounds like an allergic reaction to some source. Looked like spider bites that takes forever to heal and leaves scars, and tightness of the chest/feeling something was very wrong could be anything and maybe serious. I'd get a second opinion.

Good Luck!


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a swollen toungue periodically, along with the panic attacks, intolerance to temperatures (sometimes hot, sometimes cold). I had my upper lip swell up so bad one time. It happened at a bout 2am. I woke up from a deep sleep and had my lip swell from normal to the size of a golf ball in about 2 minutes. The emergency room thought it was a spider bite but it didn't hurt. Just swollen. I was also shaking so bad that I couldn't stand. It looked like I had advanced Parkinson's disease. I do have anxiety attacks when my thyroid hormone dumps. Usually anywhere from 10pm at nite to 3am in the morning. It can strike anytime in that period. You should have him tested for thyroid issues. I have Hashimoto's. I am sure that Andros would have a good list of blood test that could be done to rule it in or out. Good luck.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Before something is labeled a panic attack, the prudent thing to do is to rule out organicity. Seems like it might be prudent to see a dermatologist who specializes in autoimmune disorders or an immunologist. Those blisters could be symptomatic of several autoimmune diseases.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

peaches. The same thing happened to me about the hives and such. It was aweful and everyone looks at me like oh...she just 'stressed' out . Found out years later I had hashi's. Glad I'm not alone


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Turner08 said:


> Chronic hives (trunk,inside thighs), Swollen lips/tongue, SEVERE Vertigo - out of the blue and brings him to his knees - but it never happens while he's seated (i.e. driving in the car) Painful knots forming on the soles of his feet from cold intolerance (stepping on the cold tile kitchen floor), Vision changes, Fatigue/absolutely worn out feeling, weight gain, 15-20 blisters on legs that looked like spider bites- took forever to heal and left scars, and the latest being tightness of the chest/feeling something was very wrong, the doc's said it was a panic attack and treated him accordingly..he's had a few episodes lately but he's been able to calm himself out of them a bit more easily now.
> 
> Seeking help for my dads odd symptoms. Wondering if they could be associated w/ autoimmune thyroiditis (Hashi's?). I'm new at this but please chime in if something/anything sounds familiar to you.. looking for answers as the symptoms can be all over the board and the newest symptoms seem to be worst than the last for him. TIA


Welcome. Your dad may have thyroid issues but it is glaringly apparent that he is having very severe allergic reactions to something.

How old is dad and what meds or supplements is he taking?


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

i had SEVERE allergies they said I was allergic to 'life' in general. LOL Um...i don't think so. It turned out I had hashi's but didn't know it. My body was OVERREACTING to 'life' in general. Definately some autoimmune issues on hand and something needs to 'calm' his allergies down that are causing it. I hope it is thyroid related...there would be a nice test for those antibodies and then you get some answers. I didn't know hashi's even existed till many many years down the road


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I know what you mean Daisy. I was diagnosed with idiopathic urticaria(which means you are allergic to something but we don't know what and probably will never know until you end up in the emergency room, which I did numerous times) because of the severe hives I was getting. I got put on every allergy medication known to man and was still getting hives. I did get some relief when we finally found out it was Hashi's and got put on the proper thyroid meds. I just had my dosage changed and had a couple of days where I got rashes until my body got used to the dosage change.


----------



## Calli66 (Oct 14, 2010)

My mother had swollen tongue and mouth sores every 10 days or so---this went on for 4-5 months. Taking antihistamines controlled it, but just by accident she had an MRI of her head and neck, and they discovered a large clot in her neck vein.

Once she was on coumadin, she did not get the swollen tongue even once. The clot has probably dissolved by now.

Just to let you know that things that seem like allergies sometimes aren't.

C


----------



## ingrid (Jan 3, 2011)

Check Mary Shomon's site. She just wrote a book on autoimmune disease and the blisters are really standing out. I just can't remember which autoimmune disorder she was referring too.


----------

